
Web Development in Scheme- What's The Best Way? - ido

======
busy_beaver
This guy wrote a basic continuation-based web server in Chicken Scheme (which
compiles to C). Might be worth a look...

<http://www.double.co.nz/scheme/modal-web-server.html>

~~~
ido
The problem is that i don't really want to write my own web server, I want to
write a web app that will run on that server.

So far it seems the plt web server would have been a good option, the problem
I have is the lack of tutorials & "get started" type documents or screencasts
like you can get for most other languages/platforms/frameworks

------
ido
SISCWeb? the plt webserver? Something else maybe?

~~~
ido
And more importantly - can anyone follow up on mojuba's premis?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15710>

~~~
ido
in case people didn't notice, shiro recently did (thanks shiro!):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=15876>

